# Pictures taken with 3DS Camera



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that a real wig, or is that an effect?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Is that a real wig, or is that an effect?


It's the Merge effect. XD


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 28, 2011)

worth every penny.


----------



## Josh (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## [Nook] (Mar 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> It's the Merge effect. XD


 
Are you at Starbucks?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Are you at Starbucks?


Yes, actually. XD


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Yes, actually. XD


 
Do I get a cookie?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 30, 2011)

Uh... what exactly am I looking at here?


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 30, 2011)

Tye plus boyfriend.


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Tye plus boyfriend.


 I don't get it,


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 30, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Tye plus boyfriend.


Er, you mean Tye plus friend, lol. My boyfriend isn't a girl. XD


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't get.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 30, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Er, you mean Tye plus friend, lol. My boyfriend isn't a girl. XD


 Thought it was your boyfriend (Im stupid)


----------



## 8bit (Apr 3, 2011)

IT'S A HERMAPHODITE!!!!!! SHOOT IT!


----------

